# can you write a HTML to display a message on desktop



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hi, I was wondering if you can write a Html to the desktop sceen and have it display a message on screen for 45 sec. ??? :smile::4-dontkno
DC.*


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2007)

what the hell is 'a html'?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

HTML>>>Hyper Text Markup Language ... Is a computer language use to create Web pages.:smile:


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2007)

you can't write 'a HTML'


----------

